# Are Mustang owners just Chicken Sh!ts?



## ShoddyHog (May 17, 2006)

I know there are some modded Mustangs out there that will beat my Goat, and I'm not exactly trying to pick a fight unless there's plenty of road ahead to do so...but I've buzzed every F*****g Mustang and every other fast car I could for the last couple days, and have had no takers at all. After driving this thing for a while, I'm ready for a real kill.

The best hit came from a ricer with a loud exhaust today...a Mitsubishi. We both blipped the throttle a bit, exchanged places on the interstate, but never had more than a few hundred yards to stretch the legs.

I'm just sort of shocked that all of the Mustang owners out there are such wusses. I guess that shouldn't shock me...they are a dime-a-dozen.

Gerry


----------



## raven1124 (Sep 23, 2005)

I've seen some bad ass mustangs (mostly terminator cobra's) in my life, but the majority are V6's. Every now and then you'll find one that will want to run. Just remember there is always somebody out there that has a faster car. It's all in good fun as long as your safe.


----------



## ShoddyHog (May 17, 2006)

raven1124 said:


> It's all in good fun as long as your safe.


Agreed...I would have killed myself in this car 22 years ago. While I don't quite have the reaction times and driving skills I did back then, I have a WHOLE lot more respect for the 400 ponies under the hood. Besides, Mustang, Charger, ricer, or whatever else, they are proud owners just like me and I'd sell this car if I'd caused an acident that killed one of them.

What's shocked me more than anything is the number of folks driving Fords or other cars that take the time to give me a wave, nod, or just stop and look. This is not the "stealth" car I thoutht I was buying :lol: 

Gerry


----------



## purplehaze (Dec 27, 2005)

I got whooped up on by a Mustang at the 1/8 track. But in my defense his was supercharged, but he did beat me by a full second. But I had my sweet revenge against a brand new Mach 1... He new he was done and he kept jumping the light, and still lost


----------



## geerhed (Feb 25, 2005)

Not all mustang owners are street racing ********.. No I cant say ALL gto owners are, but.... yes I am stereotyping.

Mustangs outsell all camaros, gtos and firebirds combined.  That said, people are not buying the mustang for the engine alone - like gto owners. They are buying for the total package. So if you see a 50 woman driving that v-6, chances are she wont run... :lol: 

Next time try the "terminator" with the 10.5" rears and drag radials.. just make sure you get a good head start.


----------



## ModBoss2 (Nov 13, 2005)

geerhed said:


> Not all mustang owners are street racing ********.. No I cant say ALL gto owners are, but.... yes I am stereotyping.
> 
> Mustangs outsell all camaros, gtos and firebirds combined.  That said, people are not buying the mustang for the engine alone - like gto owners. They are buying for the total package. So if you see a 50 woman driving that v-6, chances are she wont run... :lol:
> 
> Next time try the "terminator" with the 10.5" rears and drag radials.. just make sure you get a good head start.



Mustang..."total package" :rofl:

Yeah, if you need an _el-cheapo_ V6 car that's a V8 wannabe. Everything about them says: "Folks, we're cuttin' corners here!!"


----------



## tap goat (Jun 15, 2006)

:rofl: :agree


----------



## GoatBoy37 (May 30, 2006)

I had my a#@ handed to me by two Mustangs. One guy had an 04 Cobra with all the bolt-ons, dynoed to over 500rwhp. Afterwards, we parked and talked, he was very cool and had a very nice car, and gave me compliments on my Goat.

Another one really wasnt a race, they just took off in a display of brute power that blew me away. Think it was an 03/04 GT with S/C and NOS, the sound was insane, had all kinds of guages on it.

Ever watch the vids on streetfire.net? After seeing alot of them, I don't doubt the quickness of any car on the road. Just love my Goat to death, but never doubt there's someone out there that can smoke me. Just enjoy your car, dude.


----------



## ShoddyHog (May 17, 2006)

GoatBoy37 said:


> I had my a#@ handed to me by two Mustangs. One guy had an 04 Cobra with all the bolt-ons, dynoed to over 500rwhp. Afterwards, we parked and talked, he was very cool and had a very nice car, and gave me compliments on my Goat.
> 
> Another one really wasnt a race, they just took off in a display of brute power that blew me away. Think it was an 03/04 GT with S/C and NOS, the sound was insane, had all kinds of guages on it.
> 
> Ever watch the vids on streetfire.net? After seeing alot of them, I don't doubt the quickness of any car on the road. Just love my Goat to death, but never doubt there's someone out there that can smoke me. Just enjoy your car, dude.


Yeah, you are right, and I'm not really the person I sounded like last night when I had a few of Augie's finest under the belt, and wasn't about to go out driving, so I thought I'd try to stir things up. I've even owned a Mustang, but don't tell anybody.

A stunningly beautiful Musting runs around here...one of the prettiest blue cars I've ever seen. I hope to catch them sometime where I can stop and talk to them.

I'll still keep my goat though :cheers


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

To coin a phrase, and I quote.......
*
" A MAN HAS GOT TO KNOW HIS LIMITATIONS "*


----------



## Mickey21 (Jun 18, 2006)

Give the Mustang it's due. Noone said they were faster than everything out there. They have their place and if it werent for the GT Mustang selling still, there probably wouldnt have even been a GTO. Appreciate all the cars out there with some get up and go. After all, it's all good. 

No need calling them wussies because they know they cant beat your car or dont find the need to race everyone out there. That is just juvenile... As said above, there is always someone out there faster. Not to mention representing GTO owners with a little class.


----------



## radioboy (Jun 21, 2006)

As a ‘Stang owner, I can tell you there are very few Mustangs out there that have a chance against the LS2 GTO. Stock 03-04 Cobras are supercharged and put down 390hp. That would be a good battle. . A few bolt-ons and look out! And they absolutely “scream” when that boost kicks in.
However, the average Mustang enthusiast cruising around in his V-8 GT (myself included) will look the other way. 

I agree with the post that Mustang owners like the total package, and certainly the motor was not the main consideration. 

That said….I strongly believe the new GTO is the best bang for the buck, and it’s time to trade my Mustang Convertible. I love the car, but the GTO is a BEAST! I took a test drive today, and am trying to put together a deal. Just waiting for the official word from GM about the incentives due out this week.


----------



## b_a_betterperson (Feb 16, 2005)

Mickey21 said:


> No need calling them wussies because they know they cant beat your car or dont find the need to race everyone out there. That is just juvenile... As said above, there is always someone out there faster. Not to mention representing GTO owners with a little class.


Agreed. I just don't feel like racing every bozo that pulls up next to me. Mustangs, fart can imports, etc. The clowns with V8 pick up trucks and SUVs are the worst. They're always ready to race off ahead -- just so you can pull up next to them at the next light and go :seeya:.


----------



## tiger gto (Dec 4, 2005)

ShoddyHog said:


> I know there are some modded Mustangs out there that will beat my Goat, and I'm not exactly trying to pick a fight unless there's plenty of road ahead to do so...but I've buzzed every F*****g Mustang and every other fast car I could for the last couple days, and have had no takers at all. After driving this thing for a while, I'm ready for a real kill.
> 
> The best hit came from a ricer with a loud exhaust today...a Mitsubishi. We both blipped the throttle a bit, exchanged places on the interstate, but never had more than a few hundred yards to stretch the legs.
> 
> ...





To answer your question; ..Are Mustang owners just Chicken Sh!ts? 



I would not go that far, but as Clint Eastwood said in one of his many films, "A man's got to know his limitations'...

I would substitute the word man with 'car', & say that MOST mustang owners DO know their limitations 'stock for stock' when up against the GTO.

BUT...Mustangs DO have a place. Afteral, ..THEY are real muscle & have helped to create the muscle car wars.


----------



## Cadsbury (Dec 6, 2005)

:agree 
There are some rustangs out there that are wicked fast and some realy look good. I looked at them when I was trying to decide on the Goat and after the test drive it was all over. The Goat won hands down with the power, interior and subtleness of the over all package, I was hooked...

Chris


----------



## GOGTO007 (May 18, 2006)

Cadsbury said:


> There are some rustangs out there that are wicked fast


Yeah this is true, but there are also some civics out there that are really fast. :lol:


----------



## BostonF4$ (Jun 21, 2006)

Check my Rx7 post...I've been told by many racers around my area that modded civics/rsx's are the cars to beat. BUT how do these FWD cars have 250-300+ HP and still drive normally off the line??? I'm not a big mustang fan...and to be honest I'm not a big firebird/trans am fan either. In the last few decades American cars have crapola for quality and interior (until recently that is). I like 88-92?? Mustang 5.0 fastbacks or whatever they're called...they look nice black on black w/ flowmasters and chrome rims. I like IROC Z28's black on black as well (or red)...but unless they're all hooked up these cars aren't that fast and the quality is sketchy. I wasn't into fast cars until I could afford the GTO cuz I was into bikes and couldn't touch a car in my price range that would put a grin on my face in comparison to a bike...until NOW....TO GET ON TOPIC...in my experience most mustang owners are into show and don't feel like racing...the ones that do are already at the track.


----------



## GOGTO007 (May 18, 2006)

BostonF4$ said:


> Check my Rx7 post...I've been told by many racers around my area that modded civics/rsx's are the cars to beat. BUT how do these FWD cars have 250-300+ HP and still drive normally off the line??? I'm not a big mustang fan...and to be honest I'm not a big firebird/trans am fan either. In the last few decades American cars have crapola for quality and interior (until recently that is). I like 88-92?? Mustang 5.0 fastbacks or whatever they're called...they look nice black on black w/ flowmasters and chrome rims. I like IROC Z28's black on black as well (or red)...but unless they're all hooked up these cars aren't that fast and the quality is sketchy. I wasn't into fast cars until I could afford the GTO cuz I was into bikes and couldn't touch a car in my price range that would put a grin on my face in comparison to a bike...until NOW....TO GET ON TOPIC...in my experience most mustang owners are into show and don't feel like racing...the ones that do are already at the track.


I really wouldn't say that civics and rsx's are the cars to beat.:rofl: 
Your correct, when you start putting down that much power in a front wheel drive car it gets hard to put it to the ground. I owed a 2K2 1.8T VW Gti. I had about every bolt-on you could get along with tuning and I broke my transmission mount twice. I have been into imports for years. I owned a 2K Civic Si with about 10K into the car. That car would not touch the GTO with a few bolt ons. Even civics with turbo kits are not going to touch the GTO with minor mods. Don't get me wrong they can be fun to drive and toy with. 
Now Suby STI's and Mitsu Evo's are another story. I owned an 04 Evo VIII with pretty much all the bolt-ons and that car was nasty. It handled awesome and was putting down near 400 awhp. 
If I was talking sport compact imports I'd say those would be the cars to beat along with Supra's. Who ever said civics and rsx's is because they can't afford Sti's and Evo's.


----------



## marathonman (Jun 21, 2005)

I agree! My GTO is the first car that put that SH!T eatin grin on my face outside of all the bikes I have owned. Maybe I just couldn't afford anything that would, but now I can and I own it! I feel that fast is fast, no matter how you get there, or your choice of vehicle(mustang, STi, etc.). Just relish the fact you have a fast car and be safe about it and appreciate someone else's love of a fast car. Just my 1 1/2 cents.


----------



## noz34me (Dec 15, 2005)

I've got a guy down here in VA wtih an '02 Saleen that wants to race me so bad he foams at the mouth.  

I'm past that point in my life; too much lose, but I enjoy tormenting him.


----------



## BostonF4$ (Jun 21, 2006)

you're probably right about the dudes racing civics...400 AWHP in one of those evo's would absolutey stomp nearly anything around! You're in lambo territory with that one I'm sure (cheap lambos at least)...I bet the handling was outstanding. Why'd you get rid of it??


----------



## GOGTO007 (May 18, 2006)

BostonF4$ said:


> you're probably right about the dudes racing civics...400 AWHP in one of those evo's would absolutey stomp nearly anything around! You're in lambo territory with that one I'm sure (cheap lambos at least)...I bet the handling was outstanding. Why'd you get rid of it??


I'm a car whore.:lol: 
I bought an 06 350Z.
The Evo would pretty much walk all over anything I came up against. I used to embarrass guys in vette's, with their women in the car, all the time. 
Now I have the 06 GTO. The wife tells me I have to keep this one for a while.
Doesn't bother me any. 400hp/400flbs works for me. Going to do a little modding and tuning and should be pretty happy. 
For a while at least. 
My wife says she misses the evo every now and again.


----------



## LYNMUP (Nov 26, 2005)

Don't know if it's been said before, but the one thing Mustangs have going for them is a good 0-60ft time. With a few upgrades, they can be monsters off of the line. The out-right acceleration of the goat makes up for the lack of grip. 

After my SLP headers, I'm gonna tackle my traction issues.


----------



## 1969+37=2006 (Mar 30, 2006)

Geerhead - the Mustang is NOT a total package. for example indy rear, , a hood the catches so much air over 100 mph it may blow off, out of date dash, etc. The only thing they have accomplishe is a low cost nostalgic hot rod for teeny boppers.


----------

